
Hyperloop project faces explosive lawsuit from co-founder - uptown
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/07/12/hyperloop-project-faces-explosive-lawsuit-from-co-founder.html
======
Osiris
One of the co-founders started dating a woman that was being paid by the
company and her compensation went from $180k/yr to $480k/yr? That alone seems
like a gross misuse of position and authority.

~~~
xiphias
The nice thing here is that it's on record, so it's either true or false fact,
none of the other bullshit talk is interesting.

------
em3rgent0rdr
Even worse considering that this private company relies on taxpayer funding.

[http://reason.com/archives/2016/04/28/elon-musk-crony-
capita...](http://reason.com/archives/2016/04/28/elon-musk-crony-capitalist)

------
TaylorGood
Mess. Unfortunate for a small group of humans to hemorrhage what is/was a
chance at 2.0 transportation. Will be interesting to see how this plays out.

If not them, a different group will clean up..

~~~
milesokeefe
Russia could very well be that group:

[https://www.rt.com/news/329963-russia-hyperloop-investor-
tal...](https://www.rt.com/news/329963-russia-hyperloop-investor-talks/)

------
earcaraxe
Brogan BamBrogan has the greatest name and moustache.

~~~
chinathrow
"BamBrogan formerly went by "Kevin Brogan." He formerly worked at SpaceX where
he was fondly called "K-Bro." But in 2013 he married a woman named Bambi Liu.
As part of the nuptials, according to Forbes, the couple decided to merge
names rather than hyphenate. Hers became "Bambi BamBrogan" and his, simply
"Brogan BamBrogan." "

------
Gravityloss
One of the companies pushing the idea, not "the Hyperloop project"

